# Bayer, BASF Ordered to Pay $265 Million in Weedkiller Crop-Damage Suit



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ouch ... an award this size is likely to impact prices on other Bayer / BASF products ... I can only paste a small portion of the article out of respect for WSJ copyright and subscription walls:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/bayer-basf-ordered-to-pay-265-million-in-weedkiller-crop-damage-suit-11581795711?mod=mhp

<snip>

*Ruling in dicamba herbicide case comes as Bayer fights separate litigation over Roundup spray*

A jury ruled against Bayer AG and BASF SE in a crop-damage case, awarding $265 million to a Missouri peach farmer who claimed the companies encouraged farmers to irresponsibly spray a hard-to-control weedkiller.

Peach farmer Bill Bader sued the pesticide-and-seed makers after he said thousands of his fruit trees sustained damage in 2015 and 2016. The damage, he alleged, was caused by a herbicide called dicamba that drifted from neighboring cotton fields, planted with dicamba-resistant biotech seeds developed by Bayer and BASF.

The legal battle over dicamba deepens Bayer's legal troubles over its top-selling herbicides. The Bader Farms Inc. case was the first involving dicamba to go to trial and a bellwether for about 35 similar lawsuits filed by farmers seeking damages in Illinois, Arkansas, Missouri and other states.

<end snip>


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Missouri is another legal hellhole as bad as California is. There are certain places that are corrupt.

I am sure Bayer and BASF will appeal this case and that ruling will not stand in the appeals court(s).

I couldn't read the story since it was behind a paywall but I believe this judgment will be reduced....


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If this guy is a professional farmer, shouldn't he have been more aware of spray drift and what that chemical would do to his neighboring crops? If it was a neighboring farmer, that explains why he's going after the big company instead of his neighbor.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> If this guy is a professional farmer, shouldn't he have been more aware of spray drift and what that chemical would do to his neighboring crops? If it was a neighboring farmer, that explains why he's going after the big company instead of his neighbor.


I think most of the dicamba disputes have been between neighboring farmers.

 Man guilty of killing Arkansas farmer in dicamba clash


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > If this guy is a professional farmer, shouldn't he have been more aware of spray drift and what that chemical would do to his neighboring crops? If it was a neighboring farmer, that explains why he's going after the big company instead of his neighbor.
> ...


That's just a sad state of affairs, when the gunman actually was charged by the other guy who obviously was looking for trouble. I guess the fact that he came strapped to the meeting meant that he was willing to kill that man over dicamba.


----------

